# First Look at my new Look



## Mads Koch (Aug 3, 2004)

Finally had the chance to fulfill one of my dreams and buy the Look KG486-frame with a HSC4SL fork.

The bike is build with: 
9 speed Dura Ace (10 speed is probably coming soon)
American Classic CR420 wheels (Will change for the Ksyrium SL for the silver look)
Extralite seatpost and stem (Maybe I will buy a Look Ergopost)9
Ritchey WCS handlebars and Arione saddle.
Jagwire gear/brake cables and Patao carbon cage.

First impression: The bike feels really fast and extremely stiff when powering heavy gears. Only had 200km on the frame so it's still brand new!

Sorry for the (REALLY) bad picture quality but just thought you should see my new wonderbike!


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey Mads,

Really really sweet bike. Recently I had to make a choice between the 481 and the 486, but went with the classic geometry.

Vi ses på vejene en dag!

-Christian


----------



## Mads Koch (Aug 3, 2004)

*Thanks...*



ChristianB said:


> Hey Mads,
> 
> Really really sweet bike. Recently I had to make a choice between the 481 and the 486, but went with the classic geometry.
> 
> ...


Only thing which disappointed me was the weight. Almost 1500 grams is TOOOOOOO much but the frame doesn't feels heavy so I guess it's okay!

Hvor ses vi? mail mig [email protected]vis du mangler nogen at trille med eller tjek www.team-ccc.dk. (hvis du bor i Kbh eller omegn).


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

photoshop to the rescue...

francois


----------



## Mads Koch (Aug 3, 2004)

*Thank you!*

I will soon post updated and BETTER pictures!!


----------

